# Tavernier 17 pics



## Factorysalesrep (Feb 20, 2018)

2018 Hog key campout 
Scott Nathanson 
Tavernier factory rep 
[email protected]


----------



## Daniel Castillo jr (Aug 27, 2018)

Tunnel? Specs?


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Daniel Castillo jr said:


> Tunnel? Specs?


No tunnel.
17' LOA
68" beam
7" draft
60 HP max
Feel free to PM me or shoot me a text if you'd like a pricing sheet for the Tavernier. I am currently running one of these skiffs and they are great!
Jon
863-860-7250


----------



## Cam (Apr 5, 2017)

I like the design of these boats. Sort of like a mini Aquasport. I also really like the layout on that Salt Marsh. Never thought of doing a leaning poling platform with controls that far back.


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2018)

Nice looking akiffs!


----------

